# New Centipede Cage and New Centipedes



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 28, 2010)

I found this great centipede cage at Target for $5. I've never seen one as big, maybe 2.5 gallon, big enough for gigantea even. 

I also picked up a group of Chinese red heads at a reptile show this past weekend. These supposedly were kept for a while and they don't show any major health issues (other than a messed up tergite on one) so hopefully there will be no 'import die-off'.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Oct 28, 2010)

hehe, i love those containers. fashioned one into an enclosure for my P. murinus a few months back but i'm probably going to move her. good to know i could put a pede in there once i get around to buying one.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice haul, but damn that's a lot of cheese balls.  Roach food?


----------



## Gnat (Oct 28, 2010)

ive got 2 containers that size i got at Wal Mart that were filled with cheese puffs. one is for my S. subspinipes and the other if for my H. maculata. they work great for housing centipedes.


----------



## Travis K (Oct 28, 2010)

I got a container just like that but only half as deep from Costco with organic cookies my wife wanted to get for after school snacks.  I told her we will be getting another container when that one goes empty.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a number of very large plastic jars, this one is bigger.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey y'all. I give it about a month and my P ornata three will be wearing their sterilite one-liters like spandex. Recently two separate family members couldn't resist the urge after a fit of "woudja look at the size of that cheeseball jar!!" and bought a couple of 'em....:barf::barf:

Anyway, I figured that after having tasted a product that bad I might better break out the pressure washer and scour them before using- wouldn't want 'em to break out dancin' in some new, cheesy version of dks now would we? Just kidding, but I think they'd make decent enclosures. I'll let y'all know.


----------



## Steven (Oct 29, 2010)

mmmm, cheese balls :drool:


----------



## Canth (Oct 29, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Anyway, I figured that after having tasted a product that bad I might better break out the pressure washer and scour them before using- wouldn't want 'em to break out dancin' in some new, cheesy version of dks now would we? Just kidding, but I think they'd make decent enclosures. I'll let y'all know.


Lol they aren't bad. 



Steven said:


> mmmm, cheese balls :drool:



I'm with Steven, I love cheeseballs lol


----------



## JC (Oct 30, 2010)

Awesome purchase on the enclosure, but I must ask, what _did_ you do with all of those cheeseballs? :}


----------



## Gnat (Oct 30, 2010)

the ones in my containers went to feed my girlfriends pet pig


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 3, 2010)

i can't find these at my local walmart


----------



## malevolentrobot (Nov 3, 2010)

KyuZo said:


> i can't find these at my local walmart


if you are talking about the cage (rather than the pede ), market pantry is a target brand.



Elytra and Antenna said:


> I found this great centipede cage *at Target* for $5. I've never seen one as big, maybe 2.5 gallon, big enough for gigantea even.


----------



## jt39565 (Nov 3, 2010)

*i can't find these at my local walmart*

Walmart has some similar only its pork rinds instead of cheese balls.


----------



## Crysta (Nov 3, 2010)

omg cheese balls....those would last me... 2hrs...


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 4, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> if you are talking about the cage (rather than the pede ), market pantry is a target brand.


:? ahhhh, so that was the problem 

thanks !


----------



## Sooner (Jan 27, 2011)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I found this great centipede cage at Target for $5. I've never seen one as big, maybe 2.5 gallon, big enough for gigantea even.
> 
> I also picked up a group of Chinese red heads at a reptile show this past weekend. These supposedly were kept for a while and they don't show any major health issues (other than a messed up tergite on one) so hopefully there will be no 'import die-off'.


Did you finish building that cage?? I would love to see how it looks now!


----------



## Canth (Jan 27, 2011)

Sooner said:


> Did you finish building that cage?? I would love to see how it looks now!


I bet it looks like a big jar of dirt


----------



## Sooner (Jan 27, 2011)

I couldn't resist so I bought one of those cheese ball containers.  For 5 bucks to feed a bunch of friends for the Super Bowl and get a centipede container, too enticing!


----------



## scoloclown (Jan 28, 2011)

they have similar ones at Sam's Club. i got one and am currently housing an A. avicularia right now.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 30, 2011)

I have two cheese-ball eating kids so I will be sure to go to Target and pick up a couple of these. A supply like that might last me a couple weeks...


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2011)

I have not had a pede for a while, since one got out in the house! Picked up a huge S. Suspinipes dehanni yesterday. Good idea to keep these guys in excape proof container.......just ask Steven! My local Walmart has these monster size cheese puffs on displaty for superbowl comming up. You might want to get these before next week....may not carry them.

Bob


----------



## J Morningstar (Jan 30, 2011)

Steven said:


> mmmm, cheese balls :drool:


That's what I said Bro.


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha such a win/win situation!


----------



## Spidershane1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dude, those look delicious


----------



## Travis K (Feb 18, 2011)

Yuk, they look disgusting.  BTW, I was at WINCO and they had the giant jars of Cheese Balls too.  I just couldn't bring myself to to purchase them, due to the prospect of trying to eat them and knowing my kids would do it readily.:barf:


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 19, 2011)

Gnat said:


> the ones in my containers went to feed my girlfriends pet pig


I loved my pet pig...although it turned out to be a razorback boar...complete with 4 inch tusks......what a thing to share breakfast with.


----------

